# IMPALAS-NEWSTYLE-11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey everyone, the *11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC *is taking place *Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.*

All of you that have been know to get there early for parking because it's a big event that gets packed quick, and it's an event not to be missed. So shine up those rides because we want to see you and your families there again this year !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:

Flyer to come soon


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2008, 11:58 AM~10780978
> *Hey everyone, the 11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC is taking place Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.
> 
> All of you that have been know to get there early for parking because it's a big event that gets packed quick, and it's an event not to be missed. So shine up those rides because we want to see you and your families there again this year !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> ...


yes


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Added to the Nor Cal Calendar .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm going to head out to this for sure .....


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*You know Born2Ryde CC will be there..Its a mandatory event in our calender...*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10780978
> *Hey everyone, the 11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC is taking place Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.
> 
> All of you that have been know to get there early for parking because it's a big event that gets packed quick, and it's an event not to be missed. So shine up those rides because we want to see you and your families there again this year !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

an event not to be missed hope I can make it this year


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

Streetlow will be in the house. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


:wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I see you Cheeto :wave:, I hope the SD family....Impalas and Amigos makes it up for this one!! :cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 3 2008, 08:09 AM~10786489
> *
> *


see u soon


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htdt63 (Mar 30, 2006)

> Hey everyone, the *11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC *is taking place *Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

we will be there, the 1 year anniversary of finishing my car last year i got done 2 days be for and that was the 1st time i took out drove it from fresno to modesto no problems took me 4 years







to build TUF E NUF CUSTOMS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 3 2008, 08:17 PM~10791649
> *see u soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jun 4 2008, 03:12 PM~10798972
> *we will be there, the 1 year anniversary of finishing my car last year i got done 2 days be for and that was the 1st time i took out drove it from fresno to modesto no problems took me 4 years
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

will there be a car hop?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Here's some pics over the years, it gets bigger and better every time :thumbsup: the years I can find so far.....

2002









2004

















































2006









































2007


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there

was a great event last year


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jun 6 2008, 10:26 AM~10812908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

great peeps


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10812945
> *ill be there
> 
> was a great event last year
> *


IT WELL BE EVEN BETTER THIS YR


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 5 2008, 11:27 AM~10805399
> *Here's some pics over the years, it gets bigger and better every time :thumbsup:  the years I can find so far.....
> 
> 2002
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EEVLWYS (Oct 8, 2006)

Where's all da pics at from da show yesterday??


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 4 2008, 09:23 PM~10801728
> *:thumbsup:
> *





















here it is from last year


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jun 8 2008, 05:15 PM~10824887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Hope to see it this year!! :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 7 2008, 06:09 AM~10817937
> *nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

IT"S GETING CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 11 2008, 07:08 PM~10849868
> *IT"S GETING CLOSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Is there gonna be grass parking this year.?..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 7 2008, 01:47 AM~10817732
> *IT WELL BE EVEN BETTER THIS YR
> *


I KNOW IT WILL BE 

SEEMS TO GET BETTER EVERY YEAR


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Brown Persuasion will be there Representing.....Stockton... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 12 2008, 10:09 AM~10854477
> *Is there gonna be grass parking this year.?..
> *


?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 11 2008, 07:08 PM~10849868
> *IT"S GETING CLOSE  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: :thumbsup: Can't wait!



> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL+Jun 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10854500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 12 2008, 10:09 AM~10854477
> *Is there gonna be grass parking this year.?..
> *


NO, TINO !


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HEY JENN, :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: TIME FOR ANOTHER PIC... :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh man my mouth is just watering for the chance to get on that good bomb food again


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 13 2008, 03:38 PM~10865076
> *oh man my mouth is just watering for the chance to get on that good bomb food again
> *


WHATS UP KINGFISH


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2008, 09:10 PM~10859529
> *HEY JENN,  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: TIME FOR ANOTHER PIC... :cheesy:
> *


Damn right!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait :biggrin: ......


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERY 1


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 16 2008, 04:44 AM~10878196
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERY 1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

to the top for the family


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jun 14 2008, 01:06 AM~10867709
> *WHATS UP KINGFISH
> *



whats up homie. not sure who this is but fuck it whats up anyways lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 12 2008, 11:09 AM~10854477
> *Is there gonna be grass parking this year.?..
> *



haha i highly doubt that... i believe even last year there wasnt and thats due to some of the sprinkler heads were accidently busted when cars went over them.. although they were in the ground. and plus the year before that a big body car parked on the hill facing downward on wet grass and ran away from teh owner and love tapped a car that was parked at the curb.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 04:39 PM~10891040
> *whats up homie.  not sure who this is but fuck it whats up anyways lol
> *


ITS ME DOUG


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 17 2008, 10:29 PM~10893487
> *ITS ME DOUG
> *



lol how many names u got on here. lol. anyhow i beleive u were thinking i was MINO... but its his other homie jeff. lol


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2008, 01:58 PM~10780978
> *Hey everyone, the 11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC is taking place Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.
> 
> All of you that have been know to get there early for parking because it's a big event that gets packed quick, and it's an event not to be missed. So shine up those rides because we want to see you and your families there again this year !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> ...


see you then!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2008, 05:41 PM~10891064
> *haha i highly doubt that... i believe even last year there wasnt and thats due to some of the sprinkler heads were accidently busted when cars went over them.. although they were in the ground.  and plus the year before that a big body car parked on the hill facing downward on wet grass and ran away from teh owner and love tapped a car that was parked at the curb.
> *


Runaway cars ain't cool :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 17 2008, 09:29 PM~10893487
> *ITS ME DOUG
> *


 :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Jun 17 2008, 04:41 PM~10891064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :nono: :cheesy:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT..... it will be here sooner than you think! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 19 2008, 04:18 PM~10908184
> *TTT..... it will be here sooner than you think! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW HA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jun 18 2008, 10:48 AM~10896556
> *Runaway cars ain't cool :0
> *



ghost riding the whip, maybe... runaway cars nope not good lol


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 19 2008, 05:37 PM~10908767
> *I KNOW HA!!! :biggrin:
> *


PICTURE TIME! :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 19 2008, 08:53 PM~10910238
> *PICTURE TIME! :cheesy: :angel:
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JENN!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin: What's a good time to show up to get good parking?


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 21 2008, 09:11 AM~10919286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmm....the day after our event and only under an hour away from MoTown  :cheesy: Be a nice weekend shot


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jun 20 2008, 12:35 AM~10911531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say by 10-10:30  You never really know, last year I rolled in my '64 at around 7-8AM....there was parking still but nothing in the VERY FRONT where the food/bathroons/main area is


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

anybody hopping that day???????blvd classics will be in the house!!!!!any single pumpers out there????????????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Q-DOG_@Jun 20 2008, 11:06 PM~10917783
> *:biggrin: What's a good time to show up to get good parking?
> *


early that place starts gettin full by about 9am to 10am. since theres no grass parking and im pretty damn sure the cops are gonna be bitches again and make everyone move their cars from the sides of the curbs. otherwise it turns a 2 way drive into a 1 way drive lol


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 03:56 AM~10938526
> *early that place starts gettin full by about 9am to 10am.  since theres no grass parking and im pretty damn sure the cops are gonna be bitches again and make everyone move their cars from the sides of the curbs.  otherwise it turns a 2 way drive into a 1 way drive lol
> *


x2  :thumbsup: It's also nice to get they REALLY early and watch everyone roll in :nicoderm:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 2 2008, 12:58 PM~10780978
> *Hey everyone, the 11th Annual Fun in the Sun hosted by Impalas CC and Newstyle CC is taking place Saturday July 19th at Beardbrook Park in Modesto, CA.
> 
> All of you that have been know to get there early for parking because it's a big event that gets packed quick, and it's an event not to be missed. So shine up those rides because we want to see you and your families there again this year !!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> ...


  jenns64chevy...can i get directions from vallejo. will i be taking the 580 to 99 south? or is there another way to get there?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2008, 01:23 PM~10941429
> * jenns64chevy...can i get directions from vallejo. will i be taking the 580 to 99 south? or is there another way to get there?
> *


:wave:

For U I think it's 780/680 depending how U leave Vallejo--> 580--> 205 --> I-5N -->120E (towards Sonora/Manteca) then split to --> 99 South....basically 580/205 thru Tracy to I-5N turn (205 splits to the left to take I-5 N), you'll be on I-5 NORTH for about a mile then cut to 120 East towards Mo-town 

When U get to Mo-town exit 99 South to Tuolamne Blvd Exit, make a left follow the split thru the intersection and keep going on B Street, stay on it and hang a right at the stop sign (Morton Blvd), you'll be driving by the cannery I think that's what it is....and make your way into the park:










:nicoderm: can you tell i've done this drive maaaaaaaaany times? :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone have any front and rear bumper fillers to fit a 86 buick regal for sale that are in excellent condition. if u do PM me. trying to get my car painted here but really hard on cash to come up with the 320.00 a company wants for some new ones.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 24 2008, 10:53 PM~10945602
> *:wave:
> 
> For U I think it's 780/680 depending how U leave Vallejo--> 580--> 205 --> I-5N -->120E (towards Sonora/Manteca) then split to --> 99 South....basically 580/205 thru Tracy to I-5N turn (205 splits to the left to take I-5 N), you'll be on I-5 NORTH for about a mile then cut to 120 East towards Mo-town
> ...


thank you for the directions. 

rasta - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i guess we l hav to hop at the top of the street that aint nothin new theyre pretty limited on space down there in that park


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GETTING CLOSE PEEPS!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

sorry DOUG watup my friend i aint seen you in awhile how sthe ride and the fam,ill see u at the picnic you havent seen my daughter yet shes almost 2 now dam im gettin old[seasoned]   holla at me my newstyle homie rep the mo to the most ans save me a plate to if i get there late


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE

THATS ONE OF MY FAVORITE LOCAL EVENTS EVERY YEAR

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209+Jun 26 2008, 05:37 PM~10958958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 28 2008, 03:15 PM~10970801
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :cheesy:



TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

hopefully i can have my car ready for this


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 28 2008, 09:04 AM~10968994
> *sorry DOUG watup my friend i aint seen you in awhile how sthe ride and the fam,ill see u at the picnic you havent seen my daughter yet shes almost 2 now dam im gettin old[seasoned]    holla at me my newstyle homie rep the mo to the most ans save me a plate to if i get there late
> *



youre always late lol


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jun 28 2008, 08:04 AM~10968994
> *sorry DOUG watup my friend i aint seen you in awhile how sthe ride and the fam,ill see u at the picnic you havent seen my daughter yet shes almost 2 now dam im gettin old[seasoned]    holla at me my newstyle homie rep the mo to the most ans save me a plate to if i get there late
> *


CANGRATS. On daughter, and will save a 2 plates :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2008, 08:20 AM~10973693
> *CANGRATS. On daughter, and will save a 2 plates :biggrin:
> *


Cangrats on your dauhter, and will save u 2 plates :biggrin:


----------



## slamed48 (Apr 14, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WERE THERE\


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

food and cars evry year this picnic turns out tight i been goin 4 like 9 or 10 years, always good peeps and grub doug trino and gabe r first class peeps guess thats y u always c them gettin 1st at the shows


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Nite*Life East Bay will be in the house.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2008, 09:20 AM~10973693
> *CANGRATS. On daughter, and will save a 2 plates :biggrin:
> *



wanna save us some car parking too incase you know who MINO is late lol


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577+Jun 28 2008, 09:49 PM~10972505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

just found out theres a show here in fresno that day but ahhhhh







guess ill have to miss it me and my boys will still be there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11002461
> *just found out theres a show here in fresno that day  but ahhhhh
> guess ill have to miss it me and my boys will still be there
> *


What to do , What to do........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf+Jul 2 2008, 10:05 PM~11002461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even a quetion!!  LOL Fun in the Sun! :cheesy: :angel:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TTT FOR MY GIRL JENN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i cant take my car :tears: :tears: 


but i will still show up to support


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11009446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 24 2008, 12:23 PM~10941429
> * jenns64chevy...can i get directions from vallejo. will i be taking the 580 to 99 south? or is there another way to get there?
> *


I will be taking Hwy 12 to 5 or 99, depends on my TomTom ut definately hwy 12 is the fastest for me. Leaving from Vacaville.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

It's not even a quetion!!  LOL Fun in the Sun! :cheesy: :angel:
[/quote]

lol youre making me want to skip out on the SLM show and go have Fun in the Sun.. 
:wave:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

JUST COUNTING DAYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> It's not even a quetion!!  LOL Fun in the Sun! :cheesy: :angel:


lol youre making me want to skip out on the SLM show and go have Fun in the Sun.. 
:wave:
[/quote]

I'M GOING TO BOTH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 8 2008, 11:44 PM~11044007
> *
> I'M GOING TO BOTH!!!! :biggrin:
> *



SHAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :thumbsup: If I don't stay the night in MoTown I'm going to both too  :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 8 2008, 10:48 PM~11043617
> *
> lol youre making me want to skip out on the SLM show and go have Fun in the Sun..
> :wave:
> *



Go to both chica :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 8 2008, 07:36 PM~11041885
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2008, 12:18 PM~11047097
> *SHAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :thumbsup: If I don't stay the night in MoTown I'm going to both too  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST JUMP IN MY TRUCK AND WE'RE OFF TO MONTEREY.......


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 9 2008, 11:58 PM~11053068
> *JUST JUMP IN MY TRUCK AND WE'RE OFF TO MONTEREY.......
> *


Hey if this heatwave sticks around there's no way in hell I'm taking the '4, so I just might take you up on that offer!!! :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11055390
> *Hey if this heatwave sticks around there's no way in hell I'm taking the '4, so I just might take you up on that offer!!! :cheesy:
> *


 JUST LET ME KNOW....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 10 2008, 09:52 PM~11061383
> *JUST LET ME KNOW....
> *


:thumbsup: I'm already gettin shit about my heat wave comment :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 2 2008, 11:05 PM~11002461
> *just found out theres a show here in fresno that day  but ahhhhh
> guess ill have to miss it me and my boys will still be there
> *



u dont wanna miss out on the this one. this park is always packed with cars and then u can pack ur gut with good food. just dont buy anything from the soda vending machine lol. last year it was saying 0.50 for a soda and it took ur whole dollar


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ok i will be taking the car :biggrin: 

anyone hitting sonic after??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHEN CUANDO??


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

last yrs shirt in ca  bo


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT.....only a few more days!!!!! :cheesy:

What time are the South Bay folks headin out there? :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Reno will be there Friday


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 14 2008, 10:35 PM~11091236
> *Reno will be there Friday
> *


where u stayn???


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren+Jul 14 2008, 11:35 PM~11091236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2008, 12:19 PM~11047106
> *Go to both chica :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *



i wish i could. it would be nice to go to an event where i dont have to sit on my butt for 6 hours and work lol :yes:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 01:42 PM~11094978
> *i wish i could. it would be nice to go to an event where i dont have to sit on my butt for 6 hours and work lol  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 14 2008, 04:54 AM~11082326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen this movie before,cant remember the name :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2008, 01:18 PM~11094793
> *:thumbsup:
> x2
> *



With Kiki


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz Modesto & Sacramento chapters will be rep n, who said HOP N :nono:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn its a busy weekend for me i work at the club late thursday get up go to work friday morning then go back to work friday night at the club then wake up early to make it to the best picnik in modesto then go back to work at the club for X FEST....atleast i can sleep in All Day Sunday...but i wont miss this picnik so we will be there for sure.....  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

uffin: Q-DOG WIIL B SLIDING THROUGH IN THE SS :nicoderm:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

SEE YOU ALL @ FUN IN THE SUN THIS WEEKEND SHAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!

:cheesy:

TAKIN THE '4 TOMORROW NITE uffin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

PS.. U already know I'm down for the after party :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 15 2008, 10:38 PM~11099708
> *ive seen this movie before,cant remember the name :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



WILD HOGS?? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11109080
> *WILD HOGS?? :biggrin:
> *



lol that would be correct.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT for Saturday!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

wish i could go this year, had a good time last year.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*ALMOST THAT TIME!!!!!!! *:cheesy:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Picnics are the shit..good luck hope you guys have a good turnout.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Jul 18 2008, 11:28 AM~11120847
> *Picnics are the shit..good luck hope you guys have a good turnout.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 18 2008, 04:43 PM~11123195
> *
> *


 ARE YOU GOING BRO? :cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I'll see you all there tomorrow. Driven safe and roll with pride.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I should be out there tomorrow.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

inpirations san jo will be there with some hoppers


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

hopefully ill wake up early weel b there


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 18 2008, 05:02 PM~11123317
> *ARE YOU GOING BRO? :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 19 2008, 02:06 AM~11125996
> *:yes:
> *


see you there!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back, had a great time thanks to NewStyle and Impalas.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

IT WAS A HUGE TURN OUT FILLED THE WHOLE PARK :biggrin: 
WERES THE PICS AT  :thumbsup: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11129422
> *Just got back, had a great time thanks to NewStyle and Impalas.
> *


THANKS,for coming !, see u in Woodlad


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11129422
> *Just got back, had a great time thanks to NewStyle and Impalas.
> *


pics!?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11129422
> *Just got back, had a great time thanks to NewStyle and Impalas.
> *



you know this


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 20 2008, 01:10 AM~11130837
> *you know this
> *



wheres them pics just walked in the door


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 19 2008, 08:04 PM~11129422
> *Just got back, had a great time thanks to NewStyle and Impalas.
> *



you know this


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Those are all the pics I have.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

On my way to Monterey Show, I'll post up all 200 or so pics I have when I get back :0 The 64 ran GREAT on the way up there, and GREAT on the way back to SJ this morning....might as well roll it to Monterey :cheesy:

PS......XFEST in MoTown last night was CRAZY :angel: :cheesy: thanks for the heads up on NOT takin the 64 thru there Mo-town chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

anyone have footage of the hop,from the impalas picnic


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jul 20 2008, 12:56 PM~11132816
> *anyone have footage of the hop,from the impalas picnic
> *


U MEAN THE IMPALAS & NEW STYLE PICNIC


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 20 2008, 06:52 PM~11134594
> *U MEAN THE IMPALAS & NEW STYLE PICNIC  IF THATS WHAT U MEAN ILL POST SOME LATER
> *


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

It was a good time. Long day for me since I got started at 4:45 AM but definitely a good time. Thank you Impalas & New Style for a great time. Here are the pics I took.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

anymore? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 20 2008, 10:27 AM~11132224
> *On my way to Monterey Show, I'll post up all 200 or so pics I have when I get back  :0 The 64 ran GREAT on the way up there, and GREAT on the way back to SJ this morning....might as well roll it to Monterey :cheesy:
> 
> PS......XFEST in MoTown last night was CRAZY :angel: :cheesy: thanks for the heads up on NOT takin the 64 thru there Mo-town chapter :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 damn, busy girl huh? :biggrin: didnt make it out there, but got that frame picked up.......... :banghead: today. so as you can tell . missed monterey also. but its all good tiana shouold be rollin her 4 out to next years right along with you jenn :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Give me an hour to post, got tons of pics to post up


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

we had a good time fellas here are some pics one of the members took


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Any pics of cars hopping?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Impalas LOVE right there - Ralph n Lisa :angel: :cheesy:

L-R: Sapo's wifey Cynthia (Modesto Impalas), Me (Nor Cal Impalas), and Ralph's wifey Lisa (Stockton Impalas) sittin in Ralph's re-done ride! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT! LAST YEAR WAS CRACKIN. I HAD A WEDDING ON SAT. NEXT YEAR I'M THERE FO SHO........... LIL EDDIE LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS. LOVE YA LIL BRO!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't think I had to rotate anymore pics, here are the last few........


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 21 2008, 10:16 AM~11138524
> *LOOKS LIKE I MISSED OUT! LAST YEAR WAS CRACKIN. I HAD A WEDDING ON SAT. NEXT YEAR I'M THERE FO SHO........... LIL EDDIE LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS. LOVE YA LIL BRO!
> 
> 
> ...


 missed you !!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!!


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any 1 got footage of the hopp from the impalas and new style picnic??????


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Jenns64chevy
thank you for posting up all those pictures also for taking the time to snap all of them. I know that took some time to do. I posted all the ones I took and it wasn't nearly what you took. Sure is nice to see the show from some one else's view. Plus, you took several shots of my ranfla. :biggrin: 
See you at the next one.
Peace.


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

DIDNT TAKE THAT MANY PICS GOT THERE KINDA LATE

BUT I WILL POST WHAT I GOT................ :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## EL MONTE CARLO (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@Jul 21 2008, 05:02 PM~11142860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey is this 65 for sale....I thought I saw and add on cragslist?


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THATS ALL I GOT 

IT WAS A REAL NICE EVENT HAD A NICE TIME

GREAT JOB IMPALAS & NEW STYLE

I WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR

I MIGHT EVEN PUT SOME LIL RIMS ON MY RIDE........LOL........ :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 21 2008, 09:26 AM~11138608
> *I don't think I had to rotate anymore pics, here are the last few........
> 
> 
> ...


JENN ALL I CAN SAY IS WOOOOOOW. GREAT JOB WITH THE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JENN'S A TRUE RIDER, HER & HER 64 NOT ONLY WERE IN MODESTO ON SATURDAY ,BUT SHE DROVE THE 64 TO MONTEREY ON SUNDAY!!!! :0 (THAT'S THE KINDA GIRL I WANNA MARRY " A TRUE RIDER"....  )J/K









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 19 2008, 11:57 PM~11130812
> *THANKS,for coming !, see u in Woodlad
> *


Mr. Douglas, need to learn how to spell. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jul 21 2008, 05:10 PM~11142430
> *Jenns64chevy
> thank you for posting up all those pictures also for taking the time to snap all of them. I know that took some time to do. I posted all the ones I took and it wasn't nearly what you took. Sure is nice to see the show from some one else's view. Plus, you took several shots of my ranfla.    :biggrin:
> See you at the next one.
> ...


You are very welcome!! :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 21 2008, 07:23 PM~11143621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pauly, U so crazy  :roflmao: Here's how it went down, drove the Impala to Motown Friday night @ 11, (got there about 1, sleep @ 230, up at 530 to wash the car, got ready and at the park at 8 I think)..Went to Xfest that night...left Sunday at 8AM (ps...I am NEVER going to Xfest again, haha), got to SJ at 10 to make a stop @ my pad, then straight to Monterey uffin:

Almost 400 miles on the 64 this weekend with all events and cruisin around..... 1 tank of gas and an electric fan (push comes to shove when that hot light won't stop coming on!! damn traffic!!!!!.....LOL) =) oh yeah, and what do I owe you for the antifreeze? hahahaha.....it only took a lil bit.  :happysad:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

No one else took pics????? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz would like to thank Impalas and New Style car clubs for a cool ass day in the park. and jen keep it move in need more hinaz like you


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 22 2008, 10:50 AM~11148656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 thanks, and thanks for coming to the event!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

tons of great pics looks like alot of fun!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> JENN'S A TRUE RIDER, HER & HER 64 NOT ONLY WERE IN MODESTO ON SATURDAY ,BUT SHE DROVE THE 64 TO MONTEREY ON SUNDAY!!!! :0 (THAT'S THE KINDA GIRL I WANNA MARRY " A TRUE RIDER"....  )J/K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:rofl:

:angel:


More pics!!?? :cheesy:


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any more pics????????????????????????????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it was a great event. Had to work missed a good one maybe next year. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flip11_@Jun 2 2008, 08:50 PM~10783472
> *TTT
> *


2008 Fun In the Sun modesto


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS
AT RS HYDRAULICS
AUGUST 31 2008
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA, 95112


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 31 2008, 01:30 PM~11225537
> *2008 Fun In the Sun modesto
> 
> 
> ...


----------

